# Fiebings And Tarrago Leather Dye Review-Lots of Pics



## Waffle65

Hello ladies! I recently dyed my Michael Kors Addison Shoulder bag, and I wanted to show you how well two different brands of dye (Fiebings and Tarrago) work on smooth leather.

I have no idea how it happened, but somehow about a year ago my bag got some black stains on the handles and the dye was rubbing off in some areas, and I finally worked up enough courage to dye it.















The first step of the process was to strip the old dye off. I used Fiebings deglazer for this, and it worked pretty well. 










Then I started putting the Fiebings dark purple penetrating dye on the bag.  When I first brushed it on it looked okay, but then as it dried it turned this awful metallic gold. I have no idea why it turned this color, especially since it was listed as a matte purple. I tried buffing the gold away and put a second coat of the dye on, and nothing helped. Fortunately though, I tested it in a small area on the inside of the bag.


----------



## Waffle65

Since this obviously wasn't going to work, I ordered some black Tarrago penetrating dye. This stuff worked really great! The first coat went on pretty well, although it was pretty blotchy and didn't stick too well in a few small areas.














Then I put the second coat of dye on, and it looked really good. Everything evened out with this coat. The area where I used the Fiebings dye didn't end up getting covered completley, but I'm not too worried about it since it's on the inside.


----------



## Waffle65

I used the Fiebings Leather Sheen top coat next. It says that it helps to seal in the dye and make it water repellant, although I don't think I'm brave enough to take it out in the rain and test it. The top coat went on great as well. It made the bag fairly shiny and smooth. It says that it's acrylic, and I was worried how it would effect the texture of the bag, but luckily the bag is still as soft as it was before.


















I've been using this bag for about two weeks now, and so far it's held up well. I haven't noticed any color transfer or any areas where the dye had faded. Thank you ladies for letting me share my results, and good luck if you choose to dye your bag.


----------



## ERINPRY

Waffle65 said:


> I used the Fiebings Leather Sheen top coat next. It says that it helps to seal in the dye and make it water repellant, although I don't think I'm brave enough to take it out in the rain and test it. The top coat went on great as well. It made the bag fairly shiny and smooth. It says that it's acrylic, and I was worried how it would effect the texture of the bag, but luckily the bag is still as soft as it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using this bag for about two weeks now, and so far it's held up well. I haven't noticed any color transfer or any areas where the dye had faded. Thank you ladies for letting me share my results, and good luck if you choose to dye your bag.


 
Thanks going to try that myself


----------



## rainrowan

Great job! You did a great job masking and protecting the lining!


----------



## redgater

Waffle65 said:


> I used the Fiebings Leather Sheen top coat next. It says that it helps to seal in the dye and make it water repellant, although I don't think I'm brave enough to take it out in the rain and test it. The top coat went on great as well. It made the bag fairly shiny and smooth. It says that it's acrylic, and I was worried how it would effect the texture of the bag, but luckily the bag is still as soft as it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using this bag for about two weeks now, and so far it's held up well. I haven't noticed any color transfer or any areas where the dye had faded. Thank you ladies for letting me share my results, and good luck if you choose to dye your bag.




Hi ladies, I am not all that familiar with leather dye but have been searching around here and it seems like penetrating dye is the way to go.  Tarrago only makes it in three colors apparently black navy and brown. Is there another penetrating dye you gals can suggest for my dooney awl?  I need a british tan dye for the edges.  You know how those edges always get worn down. It appears that the original finish is a penetrating dye also.  I do not want the kind that sits on top like paint... Also, where do you get the tarrago if you just want black? Am I crazy, I cant seem to find it online?

So, I really need some input on dye? alot of the dyes say for veg tanned leather.. What would you use on a dooney awl trim?  and what about a vintage coach bag that want to dye tan-- its already  very light tan but has some color loss.  I am super confused about eco flo vs. tarrago vs fieblings...and I did hear that one is very easy to clean up and one is super hard to clean up.. since it is spirit based.  Help????!!!  thanks ladies!!


----------



## redgater

redgater said:


> Hi ladies, I am not all that familiar with leather dye but have been searching around here and it seems like penetrating dye is the way to go.  Tarrago only makes it in three colors apparently black navy and brown. Is there another penetrating dye you gals can suggest for my dooney awl?  I need a british tan dye for the edges.  You know how those edges always get worn down. It appears that the original finish is a penetrating dye also.  I do not want the kind that sits on top like paint... Also, where do you get the tarrago if you just want black? Am I crazy, I cant seem to find it online?
> 
> So, I really need some input on dye? alot of the dyes say for veg tanned leather.. What would you use on a dooney awl trim?  and what about a vintage coach bag that want to dye tan-- its already  very light tan but has some color loss.  I am super confused about eco flo vs. tarrago vs fieblings...and I did hear that one is very easy to clean up and one is super hard to clean up.. since it is spirit based.  Help????!!!  thanks ladies!!


Hi ladies I posted this message Over on care and maintenance but thought maybe you girls could help


----------



## Waffle65

redgater said:


> Hi ladies I posted this message Over on care and maintenance but thought maybe you girls could help



I would definitely recommend using the Tarrago penetrating dye if you don't mind only having three color choices. I didn't have good luck with the Fiebings dye, but it could've been the color I was using or the dye that was originally on my bag. I've also heard some good things about the Tandy Eco-Flo leather dye, and they seem to have a lot more color options then the Tarrago, including tan. I got my black Tarrago dye on Amazon, but unfortunatley they are out of stock right now, but hopefully they will get more in soon. I've also seen people selling the dye on Ebay before. Here's a link to the page on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TY8PRO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## redgater

Thanks!! Yes definitely when I need black blue brown ill use tarrago!! What about british tan? For a dooney awl?


----------



## storeberry

Hi, anyone knows how can I get tarrago self shine dye in Singapore? Tried ebay but the seller didn't reply me for quite a number of days. the other seller don't ship to S'pore. Amazon shipping is too ex.. Any suggestions?


----------



## LeatherDoc

Hi Ladies,

great job on the bag!

be careful when doing any recolouring work.  I mentioned in a previous post that you need to know the type of leather you have before choosing a "dye" or a "Pigment coating".

Most handbags are made from an aniline dyed leather, but many have a PU coating which gives durability and protection from UV (as straight forward dye without a coating will fade VERY quickly).  

If you put a dye over a 'finished' leather it essentially will dry like a temporary skin.  As soon as it gets wet it will start to degrade and rub off.  An easy test on your MK bag would be to use a clean white cloth, wet it a little and rub fairly aggressively.  if the colour comes off, then it will come off in a very short amount of time with little use.  If there is no colour transfer you are set and have done a good job.  Its called a 'crocking test'.

I am just trying to urge caution.  You are talking about $1000+ bags which will potentially be ruined with the wrong product choice.  The dye manufacturers dont care, they are trying to sell a product and they are protected with all the guidance warnings all over there packaging.

There is a quick test you can run to check the type of leather you have, see below;

1) Wet your finger and press firmly onto the leather in an inconspicuous area

2) after 30 seconds lift away

3) If the leather has darkened, where it has taken the moisture in - you have Aniline / Unfinished leather that will take a dye

4) If there is no difference in colour and no apparent moisture - you have finished / protected leather that will not take a dye

Final thought - having worked in the leather finishing industry for many years and seen the MANY different ways that leather is finished I would not suggest trying a recolour at home.  A professional can analyse the leather and has the equipment to fix any problems.  Where as at home you have one bottle of product, that if it doesnt work you may cause irreparable damage.

hope this helps.


----------



## Sarahmel80

LeatherDoc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> great job on the bag!
> 
> be careful when doing any recolouring work.  I mentioned in a previous post that you need to know the type of leather you have before choosing a "dye" or a "Pigment coating".
> 
> Most handbags are made from an aniline dyed leather, but many have a PU coating which gives durability and protection from UV (as straight forward dye without a coating will fade VERY quickly).
> 
> If you put a dye over a 'finished' leather it essentially will dry like a temporary skin.  As soon as it gets wet it will start to degrade and rub off.  An easy test on your MK bag would be to use a clean white cloth, wet it a little and rub fairly aggressively.  if the colour comes off, then it will come off in a very short amount of time with little use.  If there is no colour transfer you are set and have done a good job.  Its called a 'crocking test'.
> 
> I am just trying to urge caution.  You are talking about $1000+ bags which will potentially be ruined with the wrong product choice.  The dye manufacturers dont care, they are trying to sell a product and they are protected with all the guidance warnings all over there packaging.
> 
> There is a quick test you can run to check the type of leather you have, see below;
> 
> 1) Wet your finger and press firmly onto the leather in an inconspicuous area
> 
> 2) after 30 seconds lift away
> 
> 3) If the leather has darkened, where it has taken the moisture in - you have Aniline / Unfinished leather that will take a dye
> 
> 4) If there is no difference in colour and no apparent moisture - you have finished / protected leather that will not take a dye
> 
> Final thought - having worked in the leather finishing industry for many years and seen the MANY different ways that leather is finished I would not suggest trying a recolour at home.  A professional can analyse the leather and has the equipment to fix any problems.  Where as at home you have one bottle of product, that if it doesnt work you may cause irreparable damage.
> 
> hope this helps.


Wondering if I need to dye my new bag that I unfortunately spilled olive oil on. 
I have a lambskin bag that I got recently for my birthday and before I had a whole week with my red lambskin bag, I accidentally spilled olive oil on it. I dont know what to do. I can't sleep at night, this is bothering me so much. It was a very very special present. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you!!


----------



## LeatherDoc

Sarahmel80 said:


> Wondering if I need to dye my new bag that I unfortunately spilled olive oil on.
> I have a lambskin bag that I got recently for my birthday and before I had a whole week with my red lambskin bag, I accidentally spilled olive oil on it. I dont know what to do. I can't sleep at night, this is bothering me so much. It was a very very special present. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thank you!!



---

Hi Sarah,

YOu need to use an oil extraction product to begin with.  You may be able to draw the oil out with minimal colour loss.  

If your is the USA visit ADV Leather 's website in Haywood, CA - They have a very good oil extractor that comes with great instructions.

Alternatively, if your in Europe you should visit LTT's website and they have a spray can based oil extractor that could help.

If the stain is really bad and draws colour out, you may need to have some professional colour restoration done.

hope this helps!


----------



## Sarahmel80

LeatherDoc said:


> ---
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> YOu need to use an oil extraction product to begin with.  You may be able to draw the oil out with minimal colour loss.
> 
> If your is the USA visit ADV Leather 's website in Haywood, CA - They have a very good oil extractor that comes with great instructions.
> 
> Alternatively, if your in Europe you should visit LTT's website and they have a spray can based oil extractor that could help.
> 
> If the stain is really bad and draws colour out, you may need to have some professional colour restoration done.
> 
> hope this helps!


this is extremely helpful. Maybe I can actually sleep tonight. I hope and pray this works.!I will look up the company now


----------



## Sarahmel80

LeatherDoc said:


> ---
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> YOu need to use an oil extraction product to begin with.  You may be able to draw the oil out with minimal colour loss.
> 
> If your is the USA visit ADV Leather 's website in Haywood, CA - They have a very good oil extractor that comes with great instructions.
> 
> Alternatively, if your in Europe you should visit LTT's website and they have a spray can based oil extractor that could help.
> 
> If the stain is really bad and draws colour out, you may need to have some professional colour restoration done.
> 
> hope this helps!


Hi Leather Doc, I have given this some thought and searched the website that you told me about. I really appreciate your help.  I don't see that they have anything other than their services for sale and I live in NYC so i can't get there. Would you help me by suggesting another place that I could find the product?  is it easy to use? I am more than willing to try it. I currently have cornstarch over a lot of the bag.  it did help actually a little bit - the stain looks a little better but is definitely still a ruined bag in my opinion. I need to try to get the cornstarch off before i attempt anything else. Do you know of a safe way to do that? it has gotten into the red stitching. and into the pores of the bag. I know water will do the trick but this might hurt the unaffected leather. Do you have any advice for me at all. this is the most devastating thing ever. i am thinking of having the bag dyed front and back since that's the only affected area that got olive oil on it. I really wish i could take back time and handle this purse more carefully but the condiments in the lunch isle that day were sitting too close to the counter  Thank you so very much for your help!


----------



## Sarahmel80

Waffle65 said:


> Hello ladies! I recently dyed my Michael Kors Addison Shoulder bag, and I wanted to show you how well two different brands of dye (Fiebings and Tarrago) work on smooth leather.
> 
> I have no idea how it happened, but somehow about a year ago my bag got some black stains on the handles and the dye was rubbing off in some areas, and I finally worked up enough courage to dye it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first step of the process was to strip the old dye off. I used Fiebings deglazer for this, and it worked pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started putting the Fiebings dark purple penetrating dye on the bag.  When I first brushed it on it looked okay, but then as it dried it turned this awful metallic gold. I have no idea why it turned this color, especially since it was listed as a matte purple. I tried buffing the gold away and put a second coat of the dye on, and nothing helped. Fortunately though, I tested it in a small area on the inside of the bag.


Hi there. you did a wonderful job dying your bag. I'm thinking of doing he same to mine after a disastrous olive oil accident. I just joined the forum on the 10th and I was wondering if you could help me: I can't seem to start a thread. I wanted to post a topic in care and maintenance but for some reason I'm not allowed to.  Also, is there a place to look on the forum for answers to the questions that I've posted? Do you have any idea where I might be able to get some help with suggestions on how to care for my bag after this horrid accident?  Thank you so so much for your help I appreciate it more than you know!!
Sarah


----------



## storeberry

I did my 1st & 2nd DIY dye job! I started on small item first, the 1st one that I dye using Tarrago self dye was a Coach dark brown coin pouch. I choose Tarrago #11 bordeux, thought it is rouge red but turn out to be a lot darker. The 2nd is my black pump shoes. Will post pix soon!


----------



## kiddina

Hi, this is a bit off-topic, but maybe you guys can help me.

I love this wedding dress with leather straps on it, BUT the straps come in a platinum/ivory color, and I'd like them to be rose gold, just like the wedding bands and the theme. Is there any way to dye the already metallic straps into a more rosy color?

Thanks


----------



## chowlover2

kiddina said:


> Hi, this is a bit off-topic, but maybe you guys can help me.
> 
> I love this wedding dress with leather straps on it, BUT the straps come in a platinum/ivory color, and I'd like them to be rose gold, just like the wedding bands and the theme. Is there any way to dye the already metallic straps into a more rosy color?
> 
> Thanks


You could probably paint the straps with acrylic paint and be fine. It generally sells for $1 or so a bottle. And it's cheap enough that you can blend several colors to make what you want if you can't find it. They sell it at craft stores and I've even seen it al Wal-Mart. A lot of girls in the Coach Rehab thread have used it, as well as someone with a silver metallic bag. Should make it a piece of cake!


----------



## kiddina

chowlover2 said:


> You could probably paint the straps with acrylic paint and be fine. It generally sells for $1 or so a bottle. And it's cheap enough that you can blend several colors to make what you want if you can't find it. They sell it at craft stores and I've even seen it al Wal-Mart. A lot of girls in the Coach Rehab thread have used it, as well as someone with a silver metallic bag. Should make it a piece of cake!


Thanks for your idea! Will look into it!!!

I was also thinking of crayons, which come in metallic colors and can be mixed too. My mom tried it once on her shoes and the results were kind of cool. Any thoughts?

Just ordered Martha Stewart's acrylic in rose gold for a try


----------



## chowlover2

kiddina said:


> Thanks for your idea! Will look into it!!!
> 
> I was also thinking of crayons, which come in metallic colors and can be mixed too. My mom tried it once on her shoes and the results were kind of cool. Any thoughts?
> 
> Just ordered Martha Stewart's acrylic in rose gold for a try




Girls in the Coach rehab thread do it for the metallic bags. If leather is dry they mix with leather conditioner and it kind of sucks in the dry leather. Your leather being brand new will be fine, so I think the acrylic paint will be a better choice.


----------



## kingsland

Thanks, I have never considered dying my bags tobbe an option


----------



## chowlover2

Sarahmel80 said:


> Hi there. you did a wonderful job dying your bag. I'm thinking of doing he same to mine after a disastrous olive oil accident. I just joined the forum on the 10th and I was wondering if you could help me: I can't seem to start a thread. I wanted to post a topic in care and maintenance but for some reason I'm not allowed to.  Also, is there a place to look on the forum for answers to the questions that I've posted? Do you have any idea where I might be able to get some help with suggestions on how to care for my bag after this horrid accident?  Thank you so so much for your help I appreciate it more than you know!!
> Sarah


Furniture Clinic makes a problem called Leather Degreaser, as does Leather World Technologies. I think I might try one of those first to see what happens.


----------



## lsouth097

I have tan almost pinkish leather fossil crossbody purse that i just ordered off ebay. It has stains from jeans and is discolored and faded due to the sun. I want a darker brown purse anyways so rather than cleaning it I thought i might would dye it. my only fear is that it will loose it's vintage and natural look. any advice?


----------



## Emilie Thomsen

Hi there, 

Do you colour the fabric around the zipper with leather dye (Terrago) as well?


----------



## ecf2xtreme

Waffle65 said:


> I would definitely recommend using the Tarrago penetrating dye if you don't mind only having three color choices. I didn't have good luck with the Fiebings dye, but it could've been the color I was using or the dye that was originally on my bag. I've also heard some good things about the Tandy Eco-Flo leather dye, and they seem to have a lot more color options then the Tarrago, including tan. I got my black Tarrago dye on Amazon, but unfortunatley they are out of stock right now, but hopefully they will get more in soon. I've also seen people selling the dye on Ebay before. Here's a link to the page on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TY8PRO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Terrago comes in about 100 colors. https://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/TARRAGO-Dye-Kit-Available-in-88-colors-p/1007.htm?1=1&CartID=2


----------



## new.old.bag

ecf2xtreme said:


> Terrago comes in about 100 colors. https://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/TARRAGO-Dye-Kit-Available-in-88-colors-p/1007.htm?1=1&CartID=2


That is not the penetrating dye. The penetrating dye goes into the leather and only comes in 3 colors. The one you linked goes over the top like a paint.


----------



## Shelby33

Just want to add that if you put too much dye on the bag it will turn a metallic color so don't drench it.


----------



## srbyrne

Sarahmel80 said:


> Hi there. you did a wonderful job dying your bag. I'm thinking of doing he same to mine after a disastrous olive oil accident. I just joined the forum on the 10th and I was wondering if you could help me: I can't seem to start a thread. I wanted to post a topic in care and maintenance but for some reason I'm not allowed to.  Also, is there a place to look on the forum for answers to the questions that I've posted? Do you have any idea where I might be able to get some help with suggestions on how to care for my bag after this horrid accident?  Thank you so so much for your help I appreciate it more than you know!!
> Sarah





Sarahmel80 said:


> Hi Leather Doc, I have given this some thought and searched the website that you told me about. I really appreciate your help.  I don't see that they have anything other than their services for sale and I live in NYC so i can't get there. Would you help me by suggesting another place that I could find the product?  is it easy to use? I am more than willing to try it. I currently have cornstarch over a lot of the bag.  it did help actually a little bit - the stain looks a little better but is definitely still a ruined bag in my opinion. I need to try to get the cornstarch off before i attempt anything else. Do you know of a safe way to do that? it has gotten into the red stitching. and into the pores of the bag. I know water will do the trick but this might hurt the unaffected leather. Do you have any advice for me at all. this is the most devastating thing ever. i am thinking of having the bag dyed front and back since that's the only affected area that got olive oil on it. I really wish i could take back time and handle this purse more carefully but the condiments in the lunch isle that day were sitting too close to the counter  Thank you so very much for your help!



Hi Sarah - Go to the ADT leather website and look in the drop down menu under professional - you are looking for the products they sell to the pros. The oil extractor is listed there. Good luck!


----------

